# Rating of Door to High Rise Condo



## jar546 (Oct 30, 2019)

You have seen this before on another thread.  Here is a new twist on that old thread.

The owners want to replace  the double entry doors.  Do they need to have any fire-rating?
This is a Type 1B Sprinklered building.
View attachment 5878


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2019)

In general without info 

It is a high rise, doors should be rated.

Plus elevator lobby


I forgot does the building have a fire sprinkler system?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 30, 2019)

Yes if it is a Fire Service Access Elevator.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 30, 2019)

The elevator only serves the condo on that side only with access to the stairwell.  When you get off the elevator you can either enter the condo or go through the exit door to the right and down the stairwell.  The elevator space essentially belongs to the owners similar to a foyer.


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2019)

I thinking it would have to be rated.

Are the entry doors, to the unit rated???


----------



## jar546 (Oct 30, 2019)

Rated to what?


----------



## cda (Oct 30, 2019)

20 minute minimum, maybe higher


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 30, 2019)

Need to go back to code building was constructed under, Current code could be questionable as the occupant load of the elevator lobby is minute compared to the size of the dwelling unit. If the dwelling unit is the complete floor, I would advocate that the dwelling unit door may be unrated since rated corridors/ etc. are not required. The doors to the elevator lobby may require a rating in accordance with current codes.... but this is mixing and matching existing codes to new codes. 

What was the scope of permit and what codes were applied at time of application - if IEBC Alteration, then need to research code building was originally constructed or look at original blueprints for building.  If new codes were referenced, need to follow requirements for elevator lobby if required.


----------



## RLGA (Oct 31, 2019)

Look at the doors. Are they labeled? If yes, then replace them with doors of equal rating.


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2019)

RLGA said:


> Look at the doors. Are they labeled? If yes, then replace them with doors of equal rating.




¿¿Unless someone replaced rated doors, before with unrated doors.???


----------



## classicT (Oct 31, 2019)

Ok, here is a thought, may be a bit of a reach though due to limited information available.

If the elevator is a fire service access elevator (IBC 3007), then the following applies:

*3007.6.2 Lobby Enclosure*
The fire service access elevator lobby shall be enclosed with a _smoke barrier _having a _fire-resistance rating _of not less than 1 hour, except that lobby doorways shall comply with Section 3007.6.3.
*Exception: *Enclosed fire service access elevator lobbies are not required at the _levels of exit discharge_.​
Continuing onward....

*3007.6.3 Lobby Doorways*
Other than doors to the hoistway, elevator control room or elevator control space, each doorway to a fire service access elevator lobby shall be provided with a 3/4-hour _fire door assembly _complying with Section 716.5. The _fire door assembly _shall comply with the smoke and draft control door assembly requirements of Section 716.5.3.1 with the UL 1784 test conducted without the artificial bottom seal.​


----------



## steveray (Oct 31, 2019)

As it is a level 1 alteration....

SECTION 703
FIRE PROTECTION
703.1 General. Alterations shall be done in a manner that maintains the level of fire protection provided.


If it were level 2:

805.5 Openings in corridor walls. Openings in corridor
walls in any work area shall comply with Sections 805.5.1
through 805.5.4.
Exception: Openings in corridors where such corridors
are not required to be rated in accordance with the International
Building Code.
805.5.1 Corridor doors. Corridor doors in the work area
shall not be constructed of hollow core wood and shall not
contain louvers. All dwelling unit or sleeping unit corridor
doors in work areas in buildings of Groups R-1, R-2, and
I-1 shall be at least 13/8-inch (35 mm) solid core wood or
approved equivalent and shall not have any glass panels,
other than approved wired glass or other approved glazing
material in metal frames. All dwelling unit or sleeping unit
corridor doors in work areas in buildings of Groups R-1,
R-2, and I-1 shall be equipped with approved door closers.
All replacement doors shall be 13/4-inch (44 mm) solid
bonded wood core or approved equivalent, unless the
existing frame will accommodate only a 13/8-inch (35 mm)
door.
Exceptions:
1. Corridor doors within a dwelling unit or sleeping
unit.
2. Existing doors meeting the requirements of
Guidelines on Fire Ratings of Archaic Materials
and Assemblies (IEBC Resource A) for a rating
of 15 minutes or more shall be accepted as meeting
the provisions of this requirement.
3. Existing doors in buildings protected throughout
with an approved automatic sprinkler system
shall be required only to resist smoke, be reasonably
tight fitting, and shall not contain louvers.
4. In group homes with a maximum of 15 occupants
and that are protected with an approved automatic
detection system, closing devices may be
omitted.
5. Door assemblies having a fire protection rating of
at least 20 minutes.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 5, 2019)

cda said:


> ¿¿Unless someone replaced rated doors, before with unrated doors.???



As usual, "it depends"


----------

